# Portage: Nicht alle KDE-Pakete werden upgedatet

## Finswimmer

Hi,

emerge --update  --deep @system @world -av --tree --newuse --keep-going --jobs 5

liefert keine KDE Pakete.

emerge $(qlist -IC kde-base) -pv liefert mir 200 Pakete zum Updaten und 40 zum Reinstall.

-N / --newuse führt dann dazu, dass es wieder keine Pakete zum updaten gibt...

Was kann ich tun?

----------

## firefly

eventuell sind diese Pakete nicht im world file enthalten, bzw. Paket/Pakete welches/welche diese Pakete als Abhängigkeit hat/haben.

vermutlich will portage diese Pakete deinstallieren, wenn du  *Quote:*   

> emerge --depcelan

  ausführst

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> eventuell sind diese Pakete nicht im world file enthalten, bzw. Paket/Pakete welches/welche diese Pakete als Abhängigkeit hat/haben.
> 
> vermutlich will portage diese Pakete deinstallieren, wenn du  *Quote:*   emerge --depcelan  ausführst

 

Hm. Bei 1-3 Pakete getestet und sie stehen nicht in der world Datei.

Soll ich die etwa nun per Hand durchgehen und eintragen?

Warum sind die weg?

Tobi

----------

## few

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Warum sind die weg?

 

Der einizge der das wissen könnte bist du.

kde-base/kde-meta installieren sollte helfen.

----------

## Evildad

Versuch mal noch folgende Option bei deinem emerge Aufruf:

```
--with-bdeps=y
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

...und ein kleiner Kritikpunkt. Ich weiß, ich werde mir dafür was anhören müssen, ich kann es nur leider nicht bleiben lassen:

"upgedatet" ? --> Argh! Wie wäre es mit "aktualisiert"?

"zum updaten" ? --> Das gleiche in grün: "zum Aktualisieren"

....und wenn schon, dann "zum Updaten" ... auch wenn das fast noch fieser ist...

Das ist das gleiche wie "Heißt es gedownloaded oder downgeloaded?" - "Wie wäre es mit heruntergeladen?"

So. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich "Haarspalter" nennen!  :Very Happy: 

----------

